# can anyone tell me what this kind of molding is called? and possibly where to find it



## PatDoody (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased a 50's home that needs some repairs and finishing it has this baseboard running around the entire house, and I would like to replace/repair what is there to keep the charm it has. Its mostly a 1x6 board with a cap piece on it I am attaching a photo of the profile of it. I cant seem to find it in the box stores, and Ive looked on a few mill work websites with no luck..


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2011)

Homestead Hardwoods - Molding Profiles - Panel Molds Proflies
 Have a look at this site.


----------



## CharlieO (Mar 16, 2011)

It is a simlpe 1x with a cap moulding, finding may not be so easy,
There are mills that will make any profile you want but, they usually require a min. of 1000 lf or so, and it is not cheap.
When I was in NJ I used Dykes lumber for my specialty mouldings but not sure if they will have that one.
Charlie O


----------



## PatDoody (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Charlie I will look them up!


----------



## joecaption (Mar 17, 2011)

It's called base cap moulding. What you have there is a really old style and most likly was made by a local mill only.  Every old mill had there own knives custom made.
If your lucky they may still be in business. 50 years ago no one when more then a few miles to get supplys so start looking for some lumber supplys in your area that have been around awhile.


----------



## PatDoody (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I found what I need here:
Wholesale Millwork

And a local lumber yard supplies it, first bit of luck I've had with this project so far lol. thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## mabloodhound (Apr 13, 2011)

WM 531 looks like a good match.   Nice find.


----------

